# Yaskawa F7 Parameter H3-13



## PsiMan84 (Oct 29, 2010)

Have looked through manual completely over and over and tried accessing this Parameter that i need to set in a drive and it is no where to be found. Does any one know how to access it. It says only effective when H3-09 is set to 2 and it is. Any insight please.


----------

